# Making an 11x11x11 V-Ball



## Tony Fisher (Jan 26, 2014)

Over the next few weeks I will be showing how you can turn an 11x11x11 Cube into a ball. This method works for many puzzles so don't feel that you have to copy something this ambitious and expensive. I will start off with the demo video and add construction videos as I upload them.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 26, 2014)

Somehow beautiful, yet crazy.

A full solve must be a smaller hell.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jan 26, 2014)

AWESOME! I never use my Yuxin 11X11 and might try this.
Nice work.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 26, 2014)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> AWESOME! I never use my Yuxin 11X11 and might try this.
> Nice work.



You should sell me your Yuxin 11x11


----------



## piyushp761 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! That looks so good!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Randomno (Jan 26, 2014)

I somewhat disapprove of the name.


----------



## Username (Jan 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I somewhat disapprove of the name.



Yeah, me too


----------



## stoic (Jan 26, 2014)

Sensational. 
I wish my 11x11 turned even half as well as that


----------



## sellingseals (Jan 26, 2014)

Well that's definitely not a V-Ball.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 26, 2014)

sellingseals said:


> Well that's definitely not a V-Ball.



iirc Tony made an 11x11 based off of the V cube patents.

If he used one of them I suppose it kinda is a V-Ball.
Seems unlikely he would use that name otherwise.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I somewhat disapprove of the name.


Not a perfect name I agree. However I invented the term "V-Ball" back in 2008 for my 7x7x7 ball and decided to continue with the theme. I don't recall anyone complaining about my giant "Rubik's Cubes" which were not made from Rubik's products. I didn't think anyone here cared about KO puzzles anyway.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 30, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Not a perfect name I agree. However I invented the term "V-Ball" back in 2008 for my 7x7x7 ball and decided to continue with the theme. I don't recall anyone complaining about my giant "Rubik's Cubes" which were not made from Rubik's products. I didn't think anyone here cared about KO puzzles anyway.



I guess Rubik's Cube is pretty much synonymous with the 3x3, since I found it strange that the Wikipedia page for the 6x6 and 7x7 are "V-Cube 6" and "V-Cube 7", though they also have "Rubik's Revenge", "Pocket Cube" and so on.

I actually support the name though. Why not show V-Cubes the 11x11 ball, saying that it proves that V-Cube 8 _holds the record of being the largest, smoothest and most complex rotational puzzle game in the world_.


----------



## kcl (Jan 30, 2014)

Most complex? Clearly they have not seen a ss 10x10..


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 1, 2014)

The 8x8 isn't even remotely close to being the most complex rotational puzzle in the world...

Imagine trying to solve one of these


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 1, 2014)

Most complex? Clearly they haven't seen a triple fused Petaminx


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 1, 2014)

As promised here is part one of five construction videos.

[youtubehd]-2Obx2DfauQ[/youtubehd]


----------



## GLgamer10 (Feb 2, 2014)

That thing is crazy! I just don't like the second layer in from the outside. It looks really small and hard to grip.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is part two. What I did in part one was the exciting stuff but now things get a little more laborious though still fun. For a puzzle like this assembly and disassembly are hugely time consuming so it's advisable to keep the number of times you do them to a minimum. Part three coming in a few days.

[youtubehd]TkAeVcfyhCs[/youtubehd]


----------



## stoic (Feb 6, 2014)

Pretty awesome. When you started pulling the pieces out I was like: Noooooooo!


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 6, 2014)

It's a bit odd to berate 'knockoffs' then work with them to produce new puzzles.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 6, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> It's a bit odd to berate 'knockoffs' then work with them to produce new puzzles.


Why? What should I do with the ones I get given? Throw them away? Hide them in a cupboard and pretend I don't have them? At least it gives me practice for when I have a legit puzzle to work on. I'd rather destroy a KO than a V-Cube or 13x13x13.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 6, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Why? What should I do with the ones I get given? Throw them away? Hide them in a cupboard and pretend I don't have them?



Please do what you want with them! 

I just seems uncharacteristic of you to do this given your stance on the issue.



Tony Fisher said:


> At least it gives me practice for when I have a legit puzzle to work on. I'd rather destroy a KO than a V-Cube or 13x13x13.



I think I'd rather practice on V-Cubes instead of higher quality puzzles.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, I just watched part 1 and 2. This must have taken a really long time.



Kirjava said:


> I think I'd rather practice on V-Cubes instead of higher quality puzzles.



Not exactly the same type of practice though


----------



## Dojers (Feb 7, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Why? What should I do with the ones I get given? Throw them away? Hide them in a cupboard and pretend I don't have them? At least it gives me practice for when I have a legit puzzle to work on. I'd rather destroy a KO than a V-Cube or 13x13x13.



I'll take 'em  I don't have the $$ for anything bigger than my 5x5x5 so I'd GLADLY take them off your hands for you


----------



## Dojers (Feb 7, 2014)

ellwd said:


> Pretty awesome. When you started pulling the pieces out I was like: Noooooooo!



Fer real -it had me sucking air too! Them's a lot of pieces!!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 7, 2014)

Dojers said:


> Fer real -it had me sucking air too! Them's a lot of pieces!!


Yes and after re-assembly I soon had to take it apart again! Plus it's a lot harder than assembling an 11x11x11 cube since there are pairs of the parts which are almost identical and easy to get mixed up (which I did).


----------



## Dojers (Feb 7, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Yes and after re-assembly I soon had to take it apart again! Plus it's a lot harder than assembling an 11x11x11 cube since there are pairs of the parts which are almost identical and easy to get mixed up (which I did).



I tell you what - between you, Oskar, and you and Oskar doing all these puzzle mods - there's not going to be a puzzle to create that you guys haven't come up with already!! I LOVE that Cubes in Disk one. That thing is a beautiful piece of work I tell you that much. How you guys come up with stuff like that is amazing. If I could afford it, I'd buy one of your mods. Maybe I'll save up and buy one of your factory made mods that you personally sign tho - I can probably swing that cost. Dunno if I'd be able to bring myself to play with it tho LOL 

Great job - looking forward to the rest of the vids!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 7, 2014)

Dojers said:


> I tell you what - between you, Oskar, and you and Oskar doing all these puzzle mods - there's not going to be a puzzle to create that you guys haven't come up with already!! I LOVE that Cubes in Disk one. That thing is a beautiful piece of work I tell you that much. How you guys come up with stuff like that is amazing. If I could afford it, I'd buy one of your mods. Maybe I'll save up and buy one of your factory made mods that you personally sign tho - I can probably swing that cost. Dunno if I'd be able to bring myself to play with it tho LOL
> 
> Great job - looking forward to the rest of the vids!


Thanks. The Cubes on a Disk never got much attention but it's one of my all time favourites. 99% of credit goes to Oskar for that one BTW. 
I was talking to Oskar at the 2013 DCD about the subject of running out of puzzles to make. He said far more have yet to be made than have already been made. I'm sure he's right though I think it's getting harder to mentally find them.


----------



## Dojers (Feb 7, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Thanks. The Cubes on a Disk never got much attention but it's one of my all time favourites. 99% of credit goes to Oskar for that one BTW.
> I was talking to Oskar at the 2013 DCD about the subject of running out of puzzles to make. He said far more have yet to be made than have already been made. I'm sure he's right though I think it's getting harder to mentally find them.



I wondered about that - I know there's no way you could ever run out of puzzles (they've been making puzzles for centuries and it doesn't seem like it's slowed down any!!) but the brain can only think up so much before it says enough. Maybe you just need a little bit of a break from trying to think up puzzles and play with what you've done, seeing if you can make them better somehow or whatever. Then maybe your brain will jumpstart again with the actual puzzle design.

And bummer on the cubes on a disc being low on the totem pole - it's the one that caught my eye the fastest and stayed there. Awesome looking puzzle! It'd drive me to drink but still....it'd be worth every drop LOL


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is part 3 of the 5 construction videos. It starts with tidying up the filled parts which took 3.5 hours. Then there is the first assembly taking 3 hours. This was followed by a final 30 mins of Dremelling and then 45 minutes sanding the puzzle in it's assembled state. I then disassembled it one last time and spent 6 hours sanding pieces individually to get each one perfect with rounded edges.

[youtubehd]IDSiAptEj0s[/youtubehd]


----------



## Dojers (Feb 12, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Here is part 3 of the 5 construction videos. It starts with tidying up the filled parts which took 3.5 hours. Then there is the first assembly taking 3 hours. This was followed by a final 30 mins of Dremelling and then 45 minutes sanding the puzzle in it's assembled state. I then disassembled it one last time and spent 6 hours sanding pieces individually to get each one perfect with rounded edges.
> 
> [youtubehd]IDSiAptEj0s[/youtubehd]



Holy cow!!! That's a lot of pieces!! Good thing you like this work LOL


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 15, 2014)

Here is part 4 of the 5 construction videos. It shows final assembly and the 'easy' stickers. Part 5 will show the really fun stickers.

[youtubehd]AdzIxMn6i4I[/youtubehd]


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is part 5 of the 5 construction videos. It shows how I made and attached the really tiny stickers and then the initial test after the puzzle was completed. I deliberately let this run a bit to show how this process is fiddly but with a bit of perseverance it can be done. 

[youtubehd]b_q9AlOGYXw[/youtubehd]


----------

